# side handles



## Porong (Jan 27, 2019)

I WAS WONDERING WHY DON'T BO  OR JO  STAFF have a side handle in the middle for easier rotation of the device? Thoughts please thank thank you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not sure I see a benefit to a side handle. I assume you're talking about like a tonfa. The tonfa benefits because it's small enough the handle helps generate more speed. With a staff, you can generate plenty of speed with slides and extension if you need more than just the velocity of a pivot, and a side handle would be in the way of slides and extensions, I think. But perhaps more importantly, it's just too long for the side handle to be very effective.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 27, 2019)

Because then it would be something else altogether.

It might work.  Or it might just be a really bad idea.

A bo or jo is just a stick after all.  Perhaps the simplest of all weapons.  Other than a rock.


----------



## Porong (Jan 28, 2019)

It seems in ancient Japan very few if any had guns probably only the ninja or the army I would guess do you think they generally had good designs and there is no need to modify the original design pehaps more important is to know how to make any thing you use effective?


----------



## jobo (Jan 28, 2019)

Porong said:


> It seems in ancient Japan very few if any had guns probably only the ninja or the army I would guess do you think they generally had good designs and there is no need to modify the original design pehaps more important is to know how to make any thing you use effective?


its an ancient" design" , I mean really ancient, going back to the begining of human history and common across all cultures, well the only that had tree s anyway. it came just before they sharpened one end and called it a spear
in the UK it was " ( by the middle ages) called a quarter staff  and was reputed to be by far the most effective weapon . for close quarter combat . and it helped you walk through mud, .
.
I'm not sure putting a handle on it would improve it any, or they would have done so,


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 28, 2019)

Porong said:


> It seems in ancient Japan very few if any had guns probably only the ninja or the army I would guess do you think they generally had good designs and there is no need to modify the original design pehaps more important is to know how to make any thing you use effective?


I'm sorry...what do guns have to do with the idea of a simple fighting staff?


----------

